# Anyone ever used "Soap Expressions" from Hobby Lobby?



## Mr_Dove

I was in Hobby Lobby for something else last night and I decided to pick up some "soap scent".  It was $2.99 for .5 oz.  The packaging says not to scent more than 1%.  

The web site claims that a bottle has enough to scent 10 pounds of soap.  Perhaps that is the different between the recommended amount and the maximum amount.  

I'm curious if anyone has used this product and can provide additional guidance on how much to use or comments on how good it was.  Otherwise, I think I'll use it myself and comment on my finished product.

I had planned on trying a batch based on the 1% max but maybe I'll fill my regular mold, which is about 64 oz.

http://www.soapexpressions.com/Product.aspx?q=c24,p28


----------



## shunt2011

The fragrances sold at craft shops are generally only to be used in Melt & Pour Soap.  When I first started I tried a couple of them in CP and had zero luck plus they are really expensive.  Also, for most FO's 1% would not be enough to really have a scent that comes through.


----------



## pamielynn

Yes. That is for melt and pour soap.


----------



## Mr_Dove

This kind of sucks.  Well, I have this stuff.  Is there any harm that could come from using it or is it just not going to have much scent when used in CP?


----------



## pamielynn

I wouldn't use it - it may have too much alcohol in it. Can you find a list of ingredients on their website? If it has alcohol, it will most likely seize in real soap.
You could always give it a go and see what happens - not like it's actually going to blow up or anything. 

All of the stuff at Hobby Lobby is geared towards crafts, including the soap aisle. They don't even sell good quality MP base


----------



## Khanjari

I have used the soap scent from hobby lobby. Now I only do melt and pour so far. If you go by what is recommended about 1%, it is very very mild. I like their EOs. Especially the tea tree oil

Sorry the above 1% was I THINK. ... forgot to type that. Sorry!


----------



## thesoapdude

I have used the Soap Expressions fragrance and I pour the whole 1 oz. bottle of fragrance into a little over 1 pound of soap. It provides a nice fragrance. The amount they recommend to add on their instructions is much too light.


----------



## shunt2011

thesoapdude said:


> I have used the Soap Expressions fragrance and I pour the whole 1 oz. bottle of fragrance into a little over 1 pound of soap. It provides a nice fragrance. The amount they recommend to add on their instructions is much too light.


This post is 6 years old.  None of the posters have been here in years.  Glad you had success but I surely did not when I first started CP. They are better suited for MP.  Welcome to the forum, please be sure to go to the introduction forum and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------

